# Teeth Brushing



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I brush Emma's teeth just about every night. Yup. You read it correctly. Just about every night. I'll miss max 2 days. But my teeth get missed those days as well. It's our nightly routine. Mommy brush your teeth. Mommy brush her teeth. Mommy clean your wrinkles. Mommy cleans her face. Then with a pug hug n a kiss were off to bed.

I thought she would have been flawless by now. Been about a year n a half since we found her. But she still fights the brush. I usually just prop open her mouth with my fingers and use her extra large cheeks to shield my fingers from her teeth and begin brushing.
I want it to be quick and easy. But I don't want to miss large spots.
What do you do? Anyone who has experience with brushing a mouth like Emma's would be awesome. Small/large lips/large tongue. I'm used to brushing my doberman's/golden's teeth....easy pesy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I feed raw, so by eating bone they brush their own teeth. For your small dog (I'm guessing the one in your avatar) you could give chicken wings, and for the larger drumsticks or turkey necks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since we started feeding raw, we've had no need.

plus, from feeding raw, his jaw has gotten so strong, i'm not sure i could pry his mouth open. 

his royal highness' being surprisingly stubborn LOL


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks...
Due to what is available in our area we cannot feed RAW
It is either:
1. too expensive
2. the group's pick up is over an hour away
3. the group gives me too much meat even tho they KNOW we only have an 18lbs dog and a 9lbs cat.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I know this won't solve the teeth issue, but have you looked to see if their are any distributors that will deliver to your home or ship to your home?


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I know this won't solve the teeth issue, but have you looked to see if their are any distributors that will deliver to your home or ship to your home?


yes i have
that was one of the too expensive/too much meat


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, ok. Well as far as teeth brushing we started young and Duke just likes the taste of the toothpaste. Have you ever thought of changing flavors?


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

My guys love the vanilla flavored paste that TSC sells. I bought a peanut butter flavored one that was onsale at a local pet store recently, and they do not like it very much compared to the vanilla. 

Though, I have no problems with brushing my guys teeth, my lab will let me do anything to her mouth(ANYTHING), and my boxer is pretty well the same.

I hope it becomes easier for you! It is so much easier when it becomes and enjoyable experience for the dog, and for you as well because you don't feel guilty about making them do something that they don't want to do!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

When I brush I don't open his mouth. I put four of the fingers and my palm of my left hand behind his head, lift up his lip with my thumb, then slide in the bush along the outside of his teeth. I can then drop the lip and just brush the brush back and forth along his teeth. To do the left side of his face I just don't have my thumb so I simply use the brush to push under his lip and get in there, the only down side to not lifting the lip first is sometimes he tightens his lip making it hard to get the brush under to I brush the side of his face instead of his teeth lol, but I just keep trying and get in eventually. I NEVER try to keep the brush in for an extended period, I put it in, go back and forth 4 times or so and take it out/release his head so he can lick his chops, then I go in again. Top and bottom, get each two or three times.

Then my brush has a small side, it's one of these:









So I use the big side for the outside of the teeth, then I go in with the little side. The little side gets in the mouth easy, I can work it between his top and bottom teeth so he has to open his mouth, and I can brush the inside of his teeth. Since my hand is on the back of his head he can't pull back and make it com out of his mouth. I can also get parts of his teeth, like the back of his canines, which I can't brush using the big side of the brush.

With Tucker if he really fights (more than just pulling his head back a little) I let him go, if he leaves I let him (and make a note not to go so long next time). I don't want him to hate the process and so far he seems to think it's fine. He's mostly in it for the toothpaste, if your dog doesn't like the toothpaste your doomed.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you thought about beef ribs? I know they make excellent tooth brushes. With your small pup, I would think you could use one rib every day/otherday. I get a slab of ribs with about 11 bones for $4 at walmart (not enhanced of course). Then her teeth would get a good cleaning and you wouldn't have to fight her over it. I'm sure she wouldn't mind a beef rib to clean her teeth  The way the beef ribs are, she would have to use every one of her teeth to try and get the meat/fat off. It took my boxers over 15 hours to clean off four still together beef rib bones. Cheap, Easy, Healthy, Natural and it wears them out mentally and some what physically. Best invention I've ever found for brushing teeth  (I joke, I know its not an invention. I just think its funny that it works better and they love it more IMO than any other tooth cleaning device)


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Oh, ok. Well as far as teeth brushing we started young and Duke just likes the taste of the toothpaste. Have you ever thought of changing flavors?


I've tried just about every single flavor/brand.



Makovach said:


> Have you thought about beef ribs? I know they make excellent tooth brushes. With your small pup, I would think you could use one rib every day/otherday. I get a slab of ribs with about 11 bones for $4 at walmart (not enhanced of course). Then her teeth would get a good cleaning and you wouldn't have to fight her over it. I'm sure she wouldn't mind a beef rib to clean her teeth  The way the beef ribs are, she would have to use every one of her teeth to try and get the meat/fat off. It took my boxers over 15 hours to clean off four still together beef rib bones. Cheap, Easy, Healthy, Natural and it wears them out mentally and some what physically. Best invention I've ever found for brushing teeth  (I joke, I know its not an invention. I just think its funny that it works better and they love it more IMO than any other tooth cleaning device)


I've thought about giving it a try, maybe I'll just buy 2 racks so hubby doesn't feel too left out


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> I've thought about giving it a try, maybe I'll just buy 2 racks so hubby doesn't feel too left out


 Thats probably a good idea! Dominic felt left out when the dogs were getting ribs and he wasnt


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With my 2, I found it was the toothbrush more than the toothpaste they disliked. I switched them to toddler toothbrushes and while not happy about getting their teeth brushed at least there's no "fighting" it (Bratty Blaise being the culprit. lol). But mine have very narrow mouths (with teeth that extend way back into their muzzles) so don't know if this would help you any. I also use a pillow to "support" them.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Celt said:


> With my 2, I found it was the toothbrush more than the toothpaste they disliked. I switched them to toddler toothbrushes and while not happy about getting their teeth brushed at least there's no "fighting" it (Bratty Blaise being the culprit. lol). But mine have very narrow mouths (with teeth that extend way back into their muzzles) so don't know if this would help you any. I also use a pillow to "support" them.


I also wondered if the brush would be the culprit in Emma not being a complete angel. She was a complete angel last night however, got uber loads of praise.
The brush isn't hard, but it isn't exactly soft either.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Well my Win Dixie didnt have any beef ribs, only pork ribs. Surprising since their called the "beef people". I picked up a soft tooth brush to see if she gets any better.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Thanks...
> Due to what is available in our area we cannot feed RAW
> It is either:
> 1. too expensive
> ...


You have a pug. It's impossible for a small dog to be too expensive to feed raw. Plus you would save time and money on the teeth brushing thing.

My groups pick up is an hour away. It will now be almost 2 hours away since we are moving....what's your point?

TOO MUCH MEAT???! NO SUCH THING! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> Thanks...
> Due to what is available in our area we cannot feed RAW
> It is either:
> 1. too expensive
> ...


too much meat? not possible.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant imagine brushing my guy's teeth, for a few different reasons. I dont have to since they get a nice assortment of meat and bone in items from their raw diet. (They ALL-from 8.5lbs to 55lbs and everywhere between-love turkey necks, all chicken chunks, lamb necks, pork necks and ribs, beef ribs-which they all have some of right now, and many other proteins and cuts.)
I also wont come close to putting the crap ingredients of tooth paste into my mouth, let alone buying what they sell as dog ones!!:wacko:

And then as far as raw goes.......well there is truly no such thing as too much meat!!:tongue: 
We feed 6.5-7.5 lbs per day....and can do that for free if we were to really want to, right now I spend WAY less then half on feeding 5 dogs and 2 cats..I cant even imagine if I only had Brody and Ducki on raw! :wink: 
And availability (and availability of splitting cases) can only be measured by how hard you try.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> You have a pug. It's impossible for a small dog to be too expensive to feed raw. Plus you would save time and money on the teeth brushing thing.
> 
> My groups pick up is an hour away. It will now be almost 2 hours away since we are moving....what's your point?
> 
> TOO MUCH MEAT???! NO SUCH THING! :biggrin:





magicre said:


> too much meat? not possible.





Scarlett_O' said:


> I cant imagine brushing my guy's teeth, for a few different reasons. I dont have to since they get a nice assortment of meat and bone in items from their raw diet. (They ALL-from 8.5lbs to 55lbs and everywhere between-love turkey necks, all chicken chunks, lamb necks, pork necks and ribs, beef ribs-which they all have some of right now, and many other proteins and cuts.)
> I also wont come close to putting the crap ingredients of tooth paste into my mouth, let alone buying what they sell as dog ones!!:wacko:
> 
> And then as far as raw goes.......well there is truly no such thing as too much meat!!:tongue:
> ...


I'm sry, money is tighter here than id like it to be
just because i have a pug doesn't mean it would be cheaper. i cant change the grocery store or the butcher's price because i have a pug.
And in my home, yes there is such thing as too much meat. There's only so much my freezer can fit/no we can NOT get another freezer.
Also, again, money issues here, so no, i am not driving an HOUR away to get food and since my truck(which is a gas guzzler) is in the shop, my husband will NOT drive that far for just 1 thing.


I wanted so bad to go RAW. But I can NOT. Unless you live in my house and did the ENDLESS research I did, you truly won't understand it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> I'm sry, money is tighter here than id like it to be
> just because i have a pug doesn't mean it would be cheaper. i cant change the grocery store or the butcher's price because i have a pug.
> And in my home, yes there is such thing as too much meat. There's only so much my freezer can fit/no we can NOT get another freezer.
> Also, again, money issues here, so no, i am not driving an HOUR away to get food and since my truck(which is a gas guzzler) is in the shop, my husband will NOT drive that far for just 1 thing.
> ...


feed or don't feed raw. up to you.

but please, that last line about the research......the ENDLESS research? there isn't one amongst us here who hasn't done that. so please do not say that we cannot understand.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I only read the OP, so forgive me if I repeat.

Even though Ruby is fed raw, her back molars (1 on each side at the bottom) still have some plaque/tartar buildup. Its very little but I want her teeth to be perfect so I brush them every couple of days. 

Personally, I dont like doggy brushed, I go to Babies R Us and buy a soft bristled baby toothbrush, it looks kind of like a caterpillar, Iv tried many different baby brushed and I think that one is my favorite. 

What I do it sit on my couch with a big fluffy pillow beside me and flip ruby into a sitting position, her back being supported by the pillow. I take toothpaste on my finger and rub it on her teeth first (if I put it on the brush she licks it all before it gets to her molars) and then I pull her cheeks back and start gently brushing from the gumline in upward stroked. I get in about 2-3 strokes before she starts licking, so I stop brushing while still keeping her teeth exposed, then go back and do another 2-3 strokes.

I give her a physical lookover all the time, always have since she was a puppy. And I take my time cleaning her wrinkles too, so she has learned to be super patient with me. I can even lay her on her side and scale her teeth a bit too, so I think Ruby is just used to it from puppyhood. 

Oh, if a pug is being extra fussy, I hold their head against my chest while brushing which limits their movement, making it easier too. I agree, pugs are tricky to brush lol


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> feed or don't feed raw. up to you.
> 
> but please, that last line about the research......the ENDLESS research? there isn't one amongst us here who hasn't done that. so please do not say that we cannot understand.


I did not say that the research is the only thing that you wouldn't understand...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> I did not say that the research is the only thing that you wouldn't understand...


you're right. i won't understand. your explanations though for not feeding raw make no sense.

had you said, you just don't want to, my husband won't let me...i could handle that. anyone can.

but to say too much meat, too far to drive....and all the endless research says something different.

as i said before, feed raw or do not feed raw.....it's your dog.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> you're right. i won't understand. your explanations though for not feeding raw make no sense.
> 
> had you said, you just don't want to, my husband won't let me...i could handle that. anyone can.
> 
> ...


No you don't understand.
You don't manage our money.
You don't live in our home.
You don't see how much space we DO NOT have.
My husband has nothing to do with the decision to feed RAW. In fact, when I showed him my research he was all for it. I'm sorry, not everyone can afford or has to space to simply get another freezer. If we could, then I would of accepted the mountain of meat that was offered to us. THEN I wouldn't be sitting here defending myself to someone who thinks that everyone should have to RAW no matter the space or money they have or don't have.

Also, my decision to feed RAW isn't the subject of this thread. Please stay on topic.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> No you don't understand.
> You don't manage our money.
> You don't live in our home.
> You don't see how much space we DO NOT have.
> ...


You know, i couldn't care less what you feed your dog. Even though she has allergies. Even though it takes up very little space for food to feed a pug. Even though it wouldn't cost very much.

but don't try to change history. You have said repeatedly you were trying to convince your husband. I quote:



> 4/5 - I brought up the subject of switching Emma to PMR to husband and he didnt want to make the change.
> Mainly because he finally got our expenses together and in order to know what is going to get spent and how much. I understand where he is coming from. But maybe after we move and I find out it will save us more money I can get him to want to make the change
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> You know, i couldn't care less what you feed your dog. Even though she has allergies. Even though it takes up very little space for food to feed a pug. Even though it wouldn't cost very much.
> 
> but don't try to change history. You have said repeatedly you were trying to convince your husband. I quote:


Because, unlike some couples, I tell him everything. He had his doubts about feeding dogs RAW and my swaying was use to educate him/show him it really was the best for her.
And thanks, I have her allergies under control. I found out it was her flea control and she is now on ACV.

And FYI: 80lbs of meat do NOT take up very little space. And the stores I have available here charge insane prices on meat per pound. We struggle to feed ourselves.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Punky- My french bulldog has huuuuuge fat lips and little teeth, so I can't imagine trying to brush them each day lol! At 3 years old though, he's still got beatiful white teeth..

I would try a few things to keep them in good condition, and it all involves recreational chewing:

1) Bullysticks
2) Antlers
3) RMB's, probably duck necks or turkey necks or ribs like someone mentioned.

The first two won't take any freezer space, and you could find some great deals I'm sure, esp on sites like bestbullysticks.com. The third one you could just buy a little bit at a time and give a few times a week.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

meggels said:


> Punky- My french bulldog has huuuuuge fat lips and little teeth, so I can't imagine trying to brush them each day lol! At 3 years old though, he's still got beatiful white teeth..
> 
> I would try a few things to keep them in good condition, and it all involves recreational chewing:
> 
> ...


I just found that site about 5 mins ago! Emma loves bully sticks and I'm always looking at deals for them.
She also currently has a deer antler, it is getting a tad small tho xD About time to replace it. Petco and PetSuperMarket over prices them greatly . I picked up her current one on a shed I found on our hunting property last fall.
We're planning a duck hunt this year, maybe I'll save her a few necks  
Thanks for you input. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> No you don't understand.
> You don't manage our money.
> You don't live in our home.
> You don't see how much space we DO NOT have.
> ...


how many ways can i say feed raw or don't feed. it's your dog.

and this is on topic.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> how many ways can i say feed raw or don't feed. it's your dog.
> 
> and this is on topic.


No. My decision to feed RAW is NOT on topic with this thread. The topic is teeth brushing. Not to feed or not to feed RAW.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> No. My decision to feed RAW is NOT on topic with this thread. The topic is teeth brushing. Not to feed or not to feed RAW.


after i say this, i will leave this thread. you really are not worth my time.

it is on topic, as i have plenty of friends who feed kibble but give their dogs beef ribs for teeth cleaning.

or another type of inedible bone with a tiny bit of meat on it. and it works. it is natural and one does not have to use chemicals.

so it IS on topic as a teeth cleaner and you do not have to feed raw in order to clean your dog's teeth.

one more time, i will say what i have said all along.

feed raw or don't feed raw. but please. don't insult my intelligence with your defensiveness, especially when no one tied your hand behind your back and said you have to feed raw. 

i have repeatedly stated feed raw or don't feed raw. it is your dog.

NOW you may have the last word.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> I just found that site about 5 mins ago! Emma loves bully sticks and I'm always looking at deals for them.
> She also currently has a deer antler, it is getting a tad small tho xD About time to replace it. Petco and PetSuperMarket over prices them greatly . I picked up her current one on a shed I found on our hunting property last fall.
> We're planning a duck hunt this year, maybe I'll save her a few necks
> Thanks for you input. I greatly appreciate it


I would check with local small owned pet stores, that's where I can get chicken, duck or turkey necks all for around 1.50/lb. Those are a great workout for Murph. The ribs are as well. 

If not, i think a bully stick is a great option, and yes, best bullysticks has great prices, and fast shipping! I'd order a size larger than you might think with the deer antlers, the ones I ordered were a little smaller than I had really imagined they would be based on the picture and description. I like to get antlers in person though if I can because it is easier to just see them.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The whole "we dont have room" thing really doesnt work.
My parents live in a RV(only have the normal RV sized fridge/freezer), they feed 3 pets a total of 1.5lbs per day, and still manage to eat VERY healthy them selves!:wink:

And the money thing?? Well there are multiple of us who are living on one paycheck(Re, Liz, Jess, Nikie, etc, etc, etc) who feed VERY large amounts of food compared to what one Pug and one cat would eat(ok, not Re...but she is a protein collector!LOL :tongue: )

Anyways.....just saying "Hey you know what, I dont want to have to bother with raw." would be sufficient....although silly since you are then bothering to have to brush teeth, deal with allergens, etc......


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Because, unlike some couples, I tell him everything. He had his doubts about feeding dogs RAW and my swaying was use to educate him/show him it really was the best for her.
> And thanks, I have her allergies under control. I found out it was her flea control and she is now on ACV.
> 
> And FYI: 80lbs of meat do NOT take up very little space. And the stores I have available here charge insane prices on meat per pound. We struggle to feed ourselves.


What does that have to do with telling one story for a long time and then telling a totally different story here? You think some people feed a dog a certain way and keep it from their spouse?

where do you live? I bet I can find you some good meat deals.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> after i say this, i will leave this thread. you really are not worth my time.
> 
> it is on topic, as i have plenty of friends who feed kibble but give their dogs beef ribs for teeth cleaning.
> 
> ...





Scarlett_O' said:


> The whole "we dont have room" thing really doesnt work.
> My parents live in a RV(only have the normal RV sized fridge/freezer), they feed 3 pets a total of 1.5lbs per day, and still manage to eat VERY healthy them selves!:wink:
> 
> And the money thing?? Well there are multiple of us who are living on one paycheck(Re, Liz, Jess, Nikie, etc, etc, etc) who feed VERY large amounts of food compared to what one Pug and one cat would eat(ok, not Re...but she is a protein collector!LOL :tongue: )
> ...


Obviously they have 1 fancy RV.

And for the last time. She does not have anymore allergen issues!
And AGAIN my decision to feed RAW is NOT on topic with this thread. Giving my dog ribs or necks to clean her teeth does NOT pertain to me changing her whole diet. Now just drop it. End of story. Anyone else who has an objection and expresses it will be reported because I have asked everyone to stop harassing me about it.
And Magicre, I haven't got a CLUE where you got the idea that I insulted your intelligence. 



meggels said:


> I would check with local small owned pet stores, that's where I can get chicken, duck or turkey necks all for around 1.50/lb. Those are a great workout for Murph. The ribs are as well.
> 
> If not, i think a bully stick is a great option, and yes, best bullysticks has great prices, and fast shipping! I'd order a size larger than you might think with the deer antlers, the ones I ordered were a little smaller than I had really imagined they would be based on the picture and description. I like to get antlers in person though if I can because it is easier to just see them.


I was afraid the antlers maybe a tad small online. I also like to check them out in person as well. I prefer the ones that have "knots" and "bumps" as I think it adds to her entertainment. But that shipping price, $7.95, I like that! 
I haven't seen too many small pet shops. Mostly fish shops or pet bakeries that are smaller. I'll find some more and maybe pop into those bakeries, maybe they'll be hiding some bully sticks. OH! I remember one by the bike trail I ride on. But they priced their cow hooves at $2.99 EACH! O.O I think I turned around n left when I read that price. I'll check them back out for some bully sticks when I go out for my ride tomorrow.
Thanks so much again


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I hear you, if you order online, definitely order a size up, can't really hurt. I agree with the knobs/bumps, mine seem to prefer those as well. They also seem to like the ones that are not closed up at one end, but have both ends open with the marrow, they go CRAZY for those kinds vs the ones that don't expose much marrow. 

Google Image Result for http://dogbone.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/dog-bone.jpg


^ 

that's what my guys tend to like...and I need to get some more antlers soon too ;-)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Obviously they have 1 fancy RV.
> 
> And for the last time. She does not have anymore allergen issues!
> And AGAIN my decision to feed RAW is NOT on topic with this thread. Giving my dog ribs or necks to clean her teeth does NOT pertain to me changing her whole diet. Now just drop it. End of story. Anyone else who has an objection and expresses it will be reported because I have asked everyone to stop harassing me about it.


What the heck does the style of their RV matter?? No, it really isnt that fancy, however my Mum is smart enough to know how to condense things, buy frugally, and still feed her _pet carnivores_(just like she raised 3 kids in one for 10 years!:wink Any/every RV has around the same (VERY SMALL) sized fridge/freezer..between 1/2-3/4 size of a normal house fridge/freezer.


Anyways....like Re, I am out. Im sad to say it for the sake of your pets(who, at least the cat should be raw fed) but Im done.
Hopefully you will come to the realization that both of your pet carnivores deserve a proper diet, and wont allow anything to hold you back...but hey, sadly, some owners never do!


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

meggels said:


> I hear you, if you order online, definitely order a size up, can't really hurt. I agree with the knobs/bumps, mine seem to prefer those as well. They also seem to like the ones that are not closed up at one end, but have both ends open with the marrow, they go CRAZY for those kinds vs the ones that don't expose much marrow.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://dogbone.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/dog-bone.jpg
> 
> ...


Emma loves the marrow too!
She goes at the exposed ends. Licking and sucking away at her heart's content. My mother in law gives me her dog's rejected marrow bones from publix. She eats all the meat/disregards the bones. I don't let her chew them often, but I let her have it a few minutes while my mother in law is visiting.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The amount of bullying going on on DFC these days is so obnoxious. 

Please, stop assuming you know everything about everyones situation. Just because you, or your mom, or your neighbor made raw work doesnt mean everyone under the sun can. 

So tired of seeing raw feeders on their high horse because they make it work. Not everyone can. Not everyo.e will. Not everyone needs to. Really GREAT kibble feeding dog owners are ran off this forum because of this degrading attitude and it needs to STOP. 

Thread 

Act like adults, please. Civil ones. Not petty.


----------

